# Slurry Question



## Jocelyn (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I haven't made much wine lately and was thinking of throwing together a quick batch of skeeter pee. I currently have a Merlot in the primary. I know that skeeter pee takes on the flavor of its slurry, I am thinking a skeeter pee that is Merlot flavored may be a little gross. What do you guys think? Is it worth a go or should I wait till I have another wine or try to create my own slurry from scratch?


----------



## willie (Jun 16, 2017)

Jocelyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I haven't made much wine lately and was thinking of throwing together a quick batch of skeeter pee. I currently have a Merlot in the primary. I know that skeeter pee takes on the flavor of its slurry, I am thinking a skeeter pee that is Merlot flavored may be a little gross. What do you guys think? Is it worth a go or should I wait till I have another wine or try to create my own slurry from scratch?



I have noticed the slurry will have more of a change in color more than taste. I see nothing wrong in using your Merlot slurry. And you don't even have to use a wine slurry at all. I just started a Lemon Lime version and just used the yeast without the slurry. What ever you decide have fun with it and enjoy it when it's finished. 

Will


----------



## Jocelyn (Jun 17, 2017)

When you use it without the slurry do you just sprinkle it on the top like you would with a normal wine? Or is there some special way I should prepare it? That again if you say there is no flavour difference I guess I could just use my one from the Merlot


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 18, 2017)

I haven't used a slurry so I can't advise on that... but I make a starter with the yeast over about 12 hours, then add when it's going full bore (only for skeeter pee, every other wine I've made I just pitch dry). There are others that have sprinkled dry yeast directly in and it's been fine. I'm impatient so I didn't want to have to repitch if it died. EC-1118 is a workhorse though.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 19, 2017)

Jocelyn said:


> When you use it without the slurry do you just sprinkle it on the top like you would with a normal wine? Or is there some special way I should prepare it? That again if you say there is no flavour difference I guess I could just use my one from the Merlot




I've never made a starter with any of my wines. But with Skeeter Pee sprinkling on top usually takes a couple of days to get rolling.


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 19, 2017)

I've thought about making SP and using blue raspberry Jolly Ranchers for flavor. The only slurry I will have in the next few days will be from a Blackberry wine I'm about to rack to secondary. Would it be better to make a starter instead?


----------

